# Aprovechar altavoces equipo de música para otro reproductor



## FcoMLG78 (Ene 1, 2007)

Hola, qué tal.

Veréis, mi duda es la siguiente:

Tengo un equipo de música con altavoces, pero éstos están conectados directamente al equipo, sin posibilidad de ser usados por otro reproductor (eléctricamente, pero no físicamente, ya que se pueden despegar del cuerpo general del aparato). Mi duda es qué debo hacer para conectar una fuente de señales de audio, por ejemplo, un ordenador portátil, a estos altavoces.

Las características son las siguientes:

EQUIPO DE MÚSICA

Modelo: SONY CFD-ZW160L

Altavoz:
	gama completa: 10 cm. de diámetro
	3,2 ohmios, tipo cónico (2)

Salidas:
	toma de auriculares (minitoma estéreo)
	para auriculares de 16 - 68 ohmios de impedancia

Salida máxima de potencia:
	6,3 W + 6,3 W (funcionamiento con CA)

El aparato se alimenta con 230 V de CA, a 50 Hz.



ORDENADOR PORTÁTIL (puertos):

No tiene salida para altavoces.

Cuenta con los siguientes puertos:

2 puertos USB
1 puerto RS232
1 puerto RJ45
1 puerto RJ11
1 puerto Firewire
2 puertos Minijack (entrada micrófono y salida auriculares)



A ver si podríais ayudarme.


Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2007)

La solucion seria conectar un cable de la salida de audio de la notebook a la entrada de audio del amplificador del equipo.

Saludos


----------

